# exidobates captivus



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

take a look


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

nice video.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just watched this the other day, cool video.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

seeing that trip brings back memories, i wanna go back!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

if i just have the money.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Stop high fiving and show me the frog!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mora said:


> if i just have the money.


They are not legally available yet, those that have been showing up on Asian and European sites are smuggled.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Julio said:


> They are not legally available yet, those that have been showing up on Asian and European sites are smuggled.


"yet" ???? Have you heard something to make you feel they will be in the future, or just wishful thinking?

...and on a different note, I took Mora's comment to mean if he had the money, he would go on a Peru trip.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes i know something.... but will not elaborate on it. 

Going to Peru on a trip to the rain forest is not expensive. Just gotta know someone who knows where they are going.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

26:04, that right there is so awesome. Right when you can see that frog infiltrate his brain


----------

